# Looking for info



## mhumphrey22@ymail.com (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm new at this and looking for some info.  I am restoring a bike that belonged to my mother-in-laws mother (my wife's deceased grandmother).  The plan is to restore and give back to my mother-in-law.  I believe it to be a late 50's or 60's Murray/Sears bike.  At one point, I saw a forum about serial numbers but I'm not having any luck.  The sticker on the front is mostly worn off, the chain guard has Sears on it.  The flat part at the top of the fork has a 'M' inside a circle stamped on.  The serial number reads C2462110324771.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Michael H.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 30, 2013)

Definitely a Murray built bike. I would guess early 60's? Make sure you fix that bent fork


----------



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2013)

The early 60's Murray line  which included the Space Flite and Speed Flite models had these names on the chainguard.
But, this ladies model was the "Sears" legend model and considered the more affordable model for the average family. Not a bad start for the Murray collector. There should be a tanklight as well for this model, I believe. But, again the plain jane model.

Weird serial number though....never seen that many numbers before. Usually the Sears cataloged ones had a serial prefix of 502....unless this is a mid to late 50's run, which I doubt.


----------

